
Twitter API: Call for OAuth beta participants - pmjordan
http://groups.google.com/group/twitter-api-announce/browse_thread/thread/42486bd3d7d136d0
======
ivankirigin
Hell yeah! I've been waiting for this. Tipjoy does payments over twitter, and
the password issue is pretty huge. <http://tipjoy.com/twitter>

------
sheriff
Our users (<http://twalala.com>) have been asking for a better login mechanism
since we launched. It'll be really nice to finally be able to deliver
something better. Looking forward to it!

------
chris24
It's great to see that the OAuth beta received so many beta applicants so
quickly that Twitter had to stop accepting participants for the beta. That's
really encouraging to see the Twitter development community excited about
something that requires them to implement more code, in order to makes more
secure for their users.

I can't wait to see the first few Twitter apps/mashups using OAuth. :)

------
amichail
<http://readmytweets.com> uses an unfamiliar login procedure to avoid asking
people for their twitter passwords.

This will be much better.

~~~
ivankirigin
I noted you posted to the twitter dev mailing list with that. I don't
understand it at all. This is mainly because the site is really difficult to
parse.

Can you explain it in 50 characters? Now make that explanation really big on
your front page, under the site name, which should be bigger. Organize all the
content below that, and make login/account creation on a separate page.

~~~
amichail
Assuming you are referring to the purpose of the site, not the login
procedure...

Have you seen it recently? I've made another attempt to explain it on the
front page.

If it is still difficult to parse, could you be specific about what doesn't
make sense?

~~~
alaskamiller
I get the concept but my problems with the app are

1) what's the point?

As in, really... What's the point? Success for Twitter users is to get people
to recognize their brand/personality and not so much piecemeal tweets. Just
reading individual tweets of random strangers is boring. And if I wanted to
read topical messages I would just use summize.

2) why is this engaging?

As Twitter increase towards more to conversational styles amongst its users,
an out of context message is jarring. To the point where I have not much
interest in perusing __your __site. In fact, if the person is interesting at
all I would much rather just follow them. But a Twitter user recommendation
engine this is not.

3) how do I know this is working?

The instructions to find the missing word makes it awkward. How do I know the
missing word is because of the app in play or because the original Twitter
user wasn't dyslexic? It's also too much of a chore to parse and reparse a 140
character sentence to see if it's broken. Brains don't work that way--we
automatically self-correct sentence subconsciously.

~~~
amichail
If someone encounters a tweet you wrote that he/she likes, he/she might check
out your twitter page and possibly follow you.

And even if you don't get many new followers, it is still a way to get people
to read your tweets.

Unlike a recommendation engine, this one allows you to get lots of people to
read your tweets if you are willing to put in the effort reading other
people's tweets.

